# A Walk on the Wild Side



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I was asked for something colorful, a little wild, and 60's themed. This is the outcome.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Purlep Haze is in my brain..............

Great color scheme walt.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jack you aint fishing no where near me with that thing...


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

psychodelic...


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

The fish will think it's tripping when caught on that rod..  Very nice tho..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Purlep Haze is in my brain..............
> 
> Great color scheme walt.


 it must be on ur mind if u cant spelll purple    



Nice rod walk, cool color pattern, dale is just jealous he doesnt have one like that..


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

That sure is one heck of a beautiful stick. If anyone wants a classic rod that not even Dale has talk to Walt. Can't wait to use the psycho rod. 

Yeah, it's mine all mine-thank you Walt!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

my Estuary is wrapped in a 2 tone purple, but nothing that wild...


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Unique, beautiful and OUTTA SIGHT!

Blue Heron


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> it must be on ur mind if u cant spelll purple
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rod walk, cool color pattern, dale is just jealous he doesnt have one like that..



Actually it was way too much Red Stripe......


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Shaggadelic baby, shaggadelic ! (In my best Austin Powers impersonation)



Walt, You got this wrapping game down !



Mark
:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Walt, You got this wrapping game down !


I second that. Beautiful work Walt. Love the colors!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Guys!

Enjoy it Jack; it was a pleasure building it for you.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank You Walt !!! Truely a unique rod and I know it has the good fishin' juju. Beautiful work. Philly Jack


----------

